# Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen



## Deichkind (20. September 2012)

Ein ständiges Problem beim Fischen mit dem Bellyboat sind die Reissverschlüsse! Die Hersteller verbauen bewusst Salzwasser unbeständige Verschlüsse, die sich dann auch schnell verabschieden! Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man sie zumindest etwas gegen das Salz schützen kann?

Aber bitte keine aufwendigen Ratschläge wie z.B. die gesamten Reißverschlüsse austauschen und Neue einsetzen?

Würde einfetten was bringen oder Öl?

Ihr habt bestimmt sinnvolle und kreative Tipps! Bin gespannt! Vielen Dank im Voraus

#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Eine Opferanode anbringen ?  *Scherz*

- Evtl. dick mit Fett einschmieren ... dann sollte weniger Luft (und damit Sauerstoff) an die Reissverschlüsse kommen und diese damit weniger rosten. Wobei ich das für einen sehr theoretischen Ansatz halte.

Was sagen denn die Hersteller dazu , evtl. sind diese sich dieser Problematik garnicht bewusst ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Naja, die Aussage, dass die das bewusst einbauen, halt ich auch für gewagt und nicht belegbar, das ist ne schlichte Vermutung......

Davon ab:
Außer wie bei Rollen - immer nach Gebrauch gleich mit Süßwasser abspülen - und Ulrichs Tipp mit einfetten (evtl. auch Ballistol, Caramba oder son Zeug prophylaktisch) ist sicher auch sinnvoll..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Öl würde ich nicht nehmen - löst sich zu leicht.
Es gibt aber Haftfette aus der Sprühflasche - die würde ich probieren.

EDIT : http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-x-Haftfett-weis-Spray-300ml-Salzwasser-bestandig-/290775664608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item43b39487e0

Sowas hier - wobei Fett dir natürlich jedes Sandkorn am Strand einsammeln wird und dadurch neue Probleme entstehen dürften.
Es sei denn du entfettest / säuberst die Reissverschlüsse nach jeder Fahrt und fettest die danach wieder ein - was für ein Aufwand ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Da siehste wieder, dass ich ne technisch/handwerkliche Vollnull bin..
Danke daher für die Korrektur..


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Corrision-HD von der Fa. Scantex 
Schau mal bei bei Nick, 70° - Nord nach, der müsste es haben


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Aussage, dass die das bewusst einbauen, halt ich auch für gewagt und nicht belegbar, das ist ne schlichte Vermutung......




Google mal nach dem Begriff "geplante Obsoleszens"- aber halte Dich beim lesen an der Tischkante fest...

Das wird immer mehr "Mode"- egal obs nur ein Bleistift oder gar ein Premium-Autohersteller ist. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Kein Thema, kenn ich.......

Behaupten und vermuten ist aber das eine, beweisen und belegen (können) das andere.

Daher ist das eine Vermutung vom TE.........

Sollte es anders sein, müsste ich das löschen...........


----------



## kühkopfangler (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Hallo,

hatte das Problem mit meiner Pilkertasche, die nicht mehr zu öffnen war. Am besten nach dem benutzen eine Süsswasserdusche und dann einölen, ich nehme WD-40.

Bei der Pilkertasche habe ich mir dann übrigens eine mit Plastickreißverschluss gekauft. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Kühkopfangler


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Okay- die Formulierung des TE ist ein wenig unglücklich gewählt- da stimme ich Dir zu!


----------



## Chiforce (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Mein Tipp ist Polierwachs auftragen (das pastöse Zeug, das nach Petroleum duftet, nicht dieser flüssige dünnpfiff).
Schön ordentlich in die "Ritzen" einarbeiten, danach mehrmals auf und zu schieben, dann ist überall etwas verteilt, dann abtlüften lassen, dann entsteht ein recht robuster Schmier/Schutzfilm.

(Das Lösungsmittel (Petroleum u.A.) sollte sich mit dem Material vertragen)

Mache ich bei allen Reißverschlüssen die mit Salzwasser in Berührung kommen, und bei meinem Trockenanzug war ein ähnlicher Wachsstift mit Labello Konsistenz vom Hersteller dabei.


----------



## Chiforce (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Gewachst habt man auch keine Probleme mit anhaftendem Sand.


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Schön ordentlich in die "Ritzen" einarbeiten, danach mehrmals auf und zu schieben, dann ist überall etwas verteilt, dann abtlüften lassen, dann entsteht ein recht robuster Schmier/Schutzfilm.



Das Problem bei den BB Reißverschlüssen sind die Zipper aus Aluguß, die blühen durch das Salwasser auf und verbinden sich (wenn man sie länger nicht bewegt) bombenfest mit den Zähnen. Auf Dauer hilft da nur ein Austausch gegen vernünftige z.B aus dem Tauchsport.


----------



## Chiforce (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den BB Reißverschlüssen sind die Zipper aus Aluguß, die blühen durch das Salwasser auf und verbinden sich (wenn man sie länger nicht bewegt) bombenfest mit den Zähnen. Auf Dauer hilft da nur ein Austausch gegen vernünftige z.B aus dem Tauchsport.



Die die weiß blühen und bombenfest verwachsen, sind meistens aus Zink gegossen.

Nicht das "beste" Material für Salzwasser, wenn man bedenkt, daß Opferanoden aus gutem Grund aus Selbigem gefertigt werden....


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Ob sich nun Zinkoxid oder Aluminiumoxid mit dem restlichen Reißverschluss eine Einheit bildet ist egal, knackig fest sitzen beide. :m
Ich trenne mich grad von meinen BB´s und steige lieber auf ein richtiges Boot um, unflexibler aber nervenschonender.


----------



## Deichkind (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

@all
Danke für die ganzen Tipps! Werde das mit dem wachsen mal testen! Klingt gut!

Was die Formulierung hinsichtlich der Produzenten angeht: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das so ist! Ich weiß das natürlich nicht! Aberves wundert einen halt schon!

Was ich jedoch weiß: das es heute richtig gut Fisch gab! Bericht und Bilder gibts morgen! Bis dahin

#h


----------



## Deichkind (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

@Chiforce und AndreasG

Seit Ihr verbrüdert, verschwägert oder verheiratet? 
Oder warum habt Ihr dasselbe Avatar??


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*



Deichkind schrieb:


> @Chiforce und AndreasG
> 
> Seit Ihr verbrüdert, verschwägert oder verheiratet?
> Oder warum habt Ihr dasselbe Avatar??



Ok, wir halten beide einen Fisch...................aber Dorsch sollte man noch von Zander unterscheiden können............is aber eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## Deichkind (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Hmm,

dann is das ne Darstellungssache! Beide Profile, ein und dasselbe Bild(der Dorsch)


----------



## AndreasG (20. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Dorsch
Zander
und generell ist das völlig Lachs


----------



## RenéK. (21. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Es geht auch Melkfett sehr gut, ist gleichzeitig ein super Kälteschutz im Winter für Hände und Gesicht!! und ist nicht teuer!!


----------



## skally (21. September 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

benutze für Reissverschlüsse+nähte bei Regenzeug und Salzwasserzeugs. *Neo-Fermit* aus der Sanitär/Heizungsinstallation.

Das Zeug lässt nicht`s durch. Haudünn auf die Reissverschlüsse und Nähte geschmiert. fettend und sehr wasserdicht. Imprägnierung+geschmeidig in einem! ;D
Der Haken, des Zeugs is Grau und recht echt, bei manchen farben sieht man es dann doch recht deutlich. 

Aber gegen eindringen von Wasser,Salz&Schmutz echt top, in moment kenn ich nichts besseres! ;-) Vorallem es spült sich auch nicht so schnell aus, und sogar Trinkwasser geeignet, also nicht giftig oder sowas. ^^

MFG skally


----------



## AlBundy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Karsten...weißt was ich dagegen genommen habe?...ein einfaches Teelicht...die Reisverschlüsse damit abgerieben und das hielt 'ne ganze Weile!...(muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich alle Reisverschlüsse gegen neue, grobe [aus Kunststoff] ausgetauscht und von Hand eingenäht habe)...und dennoch#h...

LG, Alex


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Hi,

einfach nach jedem angeln mit Süßwasser abspülen.Sollte man immer machen und nicht nur bei die Reißverschlüssen.Nervt zwar aber man hat länger Spass am Belly.Spüle alle meine Sachen nach jedem fischen in der Ostsee ab.Angel,Rolle,Wathose,Watschuhe,Watjacke,Fliegen oder die Drillinge vom Blinker die ich gefischt habe.Nur mein Rucksack und den Kescher spüle ich nicht ab.Würde es zwar auch am liebsten alles in die Ecke stellen nachm angeln aber bisschen Pflege muss sein finde ich.


----------



## fischlandmefo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*

Hallo.
Ich wasche das Belly immer mit Süsswasser ab und dann WD-40 auf die Reissverschlüsse und alles ist top...und das schon lange!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## sunny (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Salzwasser -Attentäter an Reißverschlüssen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Schön ordentlich in die "Ritzen" einarbeiten, danach mehrmals auf und zu schieben, dann ist überall etwas verteilt, dann abtlüften lassen, dann entsteht ein recht robuster Schmier/Schutzfilm.



Ist ja widerlich :q:q. Wo ist Honeyball |bigeyes?


----------

